# Has anybody been to India?



## apurwa (Feb 25, 2010)

Since i am from India i was curious to know if any of the forum members have visited my country? Better still if there are any otehr Indian members here? 

Thanks,
Apurwa.


----------



## donniej (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a good friend who spent a month there.  He's born and bred 100% American (European ancestry) but always wanted to go.  He had the best time of his life and speaks warmly of his trip all the time.  He went around 2002.  I don't recall where he went but I know part of the trip was the Mt Everest base camp and Mumbai.


----------



## IanT (Feb 25, 2010)

I WISH I could but havent had a chance yet


----------



## pops1 (Feb 26, 2010)

The nearest l got to Indian was Sri Lanka when the ship l was traveling on made a stop there. When my husband retires in 18 months or so its on our list of places to visit.
I haven't noticed any other Indian soapers on here, l think you might be on your own.So that makes you unique,a very special one of a kind.


----------



## apurwa (Feb 27, 2010)

@pops1 - Ha Ha so true ...that makes one of a kind here..pretty much what my name means!
you must try and visit India if u come as far as Sri Lanka next time. I would say that the southern parts of India are more beautiful than Northern. But then whole of India is lovely so as an Indian its difficult for me to pick!


----------



## apurwa (Feb 27, 2010)

@donniej --i am from Mumbai..and so nice to see you calling it Mumbai. Many still call it Bombay! Its a fabulous city.


----------



## IanT (Feb 27, 2010)

apurwa said:
			
		

> @donniej --i am from Mumbai..and so nice to see you calling it Mumbai. Many still call it Bombay! Its a fabulous city.



curious... I have heard both terms but didnt know they applied to the same place... why are there two? (I like Mumbai better by the way  )


----------



## apurwa (Feb 27, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> apurwa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mumbai is the original name of this city. its was a set of 7 islands actually! when India was under the British rule they changed the local names of many cities to make it easy for them to pronounce. Thus Mumbai was changed to Bombay. However in late 90's or so Bombay was once again renamed to its original name "Mumbai". I too love to call it Mumbai. 

Many other cities like Madras, Calcutta and Banglore have got renamed now to their original names viz Chennai. Kolkotta and Bangaluru respectively!.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Feb 28, 2010)

I've never been to India.  Recently I bought some Chandrika Soap and I see it was made in India, it's great.  

Welcome


----------



## Woodi (Mar 2, 2010)

My 32-year old daughter is going this month, for a 3-week vacation. I will get to see all her photos, don't think I"ll ever make it there myself....I get airsick, motion sickness, all kinds of stomach probs etc....when I eat unfamiliar foods, and mostly, don't sleep much. So a trip oversees might actually do me in now.

She'll be travelling from Delhi, along the western coast, down to Cochin, with Gap Adventures. .....on this trip:

http://www.gapadventures.com/trips/disc ... chin/AHDC/ 

Does it look like a good one?


----------



## pinkduchon (Mar 2, 2010)

Never been. Heard the people are fabulous. I just had a student move back there is weekend. Dad's company asked him to relocate and he said no thanks, we will return home to India. I will miss them! Warm people they are.


----------



## IanT (Mar 2, 2010)

that is so cool! I love learning history stuff!!!

And woodi...that looks like an AWESOME excursion!


----------



## April (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello:

My husband has been to India for work (Technology). The closest I have been to India is Singapore.  I was in Singapore for a month in October 2009. I did want to go to Southern India, but I just didn't make it.  A former co-worker decided to return to her homeland, i.e., Mumbai after completing University (here) and an internship in the corporation where we worked.  Her name is Salloni. She invited me to India when I was in Sinapore.  There is a large Indian population in Singapore.  I was there during Diwali. I also bought three Punjabi suits and had my hands painted with henna.  The suits are very beautiful.  I wear them here but with different pants/trousers. Many of my friends here are originally from Indian as well.  We all go out an eat together once in a while. Yum  

So welcome to SMF.  Would you not have access to a lot of herbs, spices and essential oils that are native to India? Hey, I saw "The Mistress of Spices".  I can just imagine the beautfully scented soap you could make. 


Take good care.

April
P.S.  To Pop, see I told you I was all over the forums.


----------



## apurwa (Mar 3, 2010)

Woodi said:
			
		

> http://www.gapadventures.com/trips/disc ... chin/AHDC/
> 
> Does it look like a good one?



i went through all the details and it looks like a promising tour. though i personally would have loved to include more of kerala since its a beautiful place. but all thats there on the list is very good and your daughter will have a great time. the only problem that i foresee will be that of temperature! 
your daughter is visiting my country when we have summer here. so expect the heat to be around 45 to 50 degrees celsius. ask her to carry cotton clothing and sunscreens. regions like delhi,rajasthan and mt.abu will be very hot. 
if you need any further details send me a personal message i will be more than happy to help.

thanks, 
apurwa.


----------



## apurwa (Mar 3, 2010)

pinkduchon said:
			
		

> Never been. Heard the people are fabulous. I just had a student move back there is weekend. Dad's company asked him to relocate and he said no thanks, we will return home to India. I will miss them! Warm people they are.




ohhh tried any indian food then?


----------



## apurwa (Mar 3, 2010)

@ April -- looks like you are  relatively well exposed to Indians! yes punjabi suit is a lovely outfit. I come from Mumbai but after marriage settled in a quieter place ,Pune,since my husband belongs to this place. Good to hear that you liked Indian food. 

as far as spices and herbs are concerned, i will have to track down the wholesalers. its not that easy to get them.  or probably i donno whom to approach. lets see. very soon i shall find someone to supply me these amazing ingredients.

ohh and "mistress of spices" was fabulous!!!! 
Thanks,
Apurwa.


----------



## April (Mar 5, 2010)

Apurwa:

I hope you find your spices, herbs and essential oils.  I found this site, but I didn't read what quantities they distribute.  
http://www.shivaexportsindia.com/index.asp

Oh, I liked the Mistress of Spices and Aishwarya Rai was so beautiful in the role. 

Yes, I am about due for a big feast of Indian food.  I imagine the food is not as good here as in India (I live in Toronto, Canada), but I still love it.  

Best wishes and I hope to see you around the forum.

Warmest regards to you,

April


----------

